# Sad news, but a blessing



## Brokenhandle (Apr 1, 2020)

Sad news  is my mom passed away this afternoon.  The blessing is mom is no longer in pain. She has been fighting health issues for many years.  And knowing the time has been coming it is still hard but it was her time to go home. We got the call this afternoon her health was fading fast and we should get there as soon as possible, dad made it for her last moments.   While we were there the ambulance,  fire department, and sheriff went flying past with lights and sirens going.  On our way home seen the remnants of a bad accident, two pickups in ditch, was not good, hopefully everyone was ok. So in these crazy times let us all be reminded to be safe, there are other dangers besides the coronavirus.  

Stay safe
Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2020)

Very, very sad day for you and your family.
Heartfelt condolences and prayer to y'all.
May peace and good memories be yours,


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 1, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.... I do know how painful this is... My condolences to you.....


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 1, 2020)

Ryan, I'm so sorry to hear of you mom's passing. My heartfelt condolences and prayers for you, your father, and your family. Her smiling memories will kiss your tears.

Ray


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 1, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Ryan.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. My Mom passed 3 years ago and at times it still hurts. Hold on to your good memories of Mom and she will live forever in your heart...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan!

Dave


----------



## forktender (Apr 2, 2020)

I dread the day, I'm really sorry to hear this.
Prayers sent.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss Ryan. I also know how this feels all to well. My mom passed on Sept. 20, 2018. You're not going to stop thinking about her. But now I think more of the good times we had. Then the grief of her passing.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan. 

Chris


----------



## xray (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 2, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2020)

Ryan So Sorry to hear that my family will pray for her, our condolences my Mom passed 4 years ago remember the good times. Peace 
Richie


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry about your mom bud


----------



## PSU Joe (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your loss. God bless you and your family


----------



## Johnny Ray (Apr 2, 2020)

It’s hard to lose a Mama. Lord knows it is. Prayers being offered for you and your family.

God bless,
Johnny


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan .


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear that my mom passed away in October. She had been in bad health for years and was unable to do many of her favorite things, but it still hurts to loose your parents. Prayers for your family


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 2, 2020)

I know everybody has already said this but out respect for you and the rapport we have developed, my deepest condolences my friend. Wishing you all the best to get through this difficult time.

Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 2, 2020)

Ryan, Condolences on your Moms' passing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you for all the kind words and for the prayers,  my family really appreciates it!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 2, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Ryan. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2020)

Ryan I'm sorry for your loss it's never easy loosing a parent but as you said at least she isn't suffering anymore. I'll be praying for you and your family


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 2, 2020)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Ryan. RAY


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 2, 2020)

My condolences to you and your family. I was in the same situation several years ago almost to the day with my dad


----------



## sandyut (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.  But the suffering is over and as you said that brings some peace.  Send well wished you to and your family.

Hospice care gave us this a few years back...

Gone from my Sight

I am standing upon the seashore. A ship, at my side,
spreads her white sails to the moving breeze and starts
for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength.
I stand and watch her until, at length, she hangs like a speck
of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other.

Then, someone at my side says, "There, she is gone."

Gone where?

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast,
hull and spar as she was when she left my side.
And, she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port.

Her diminished size is in me -- not in her.

And, just at the moment when someone says, "There, she is gone,"
there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices
ready to take up the glad shout, "Here she comes!"



And that is dying...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear this Ryan!!
Try to only remember the Great times.
I lost both of my parents back in the 90s.
I still think of them often!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you 

 sandyut
  that was beautiful.  And very fitting,  mom was an RN most of her life, as administrator for several nursing homes when I was young then working for home health care agencies,  and finally as director for hospice near us.  So in the end we really appreciate all the great care she received from all of the same places that she had worked at or with.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you again for all the responses and prayers! It's appreciated.  

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 2, 2020)

My condolences Ryan, I too know the feeling.

My mother passed away July 4th 2010 in her sleep, so at least she didn't suffer.

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry for your your loss Ryan but that time comes to all it is god's will when it will come. Our work here is done and it's time to go home.


Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Ryan. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## David Halcomb (Apr 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> I dread the day, I'm really sorry to hear this.
> Prayers sent.
> Dan




Me too....................  Same.


----------



## ofelles (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry for your loss and like you said she is a better place without the suffering.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2020)

So very sorry to hear about your Mom, Ryan.
Over the years, I've lost my entire family--Mom, Dad, and Little Brother.  For two of them, it was a blessing.  To this day I still miss them all badly.  
Try to focus on the good times, good memories, and all the love shared.
Time will help fade the pain, but the good memories last forever.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2020)

I won't say I know how you feel because no one can, but I can sympathize. I still avoid driving by the retirement community where Mom spent her last couple of years.
It was a blessing your Dad could be there for her.
Be there for Dad and take care...

Dan


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 3, 2020)

Thoughts And Prayers to you and your family.  Void of any suffering.
She is in a good place again.


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 3, 2020)

Ryan,
My condolences.  I hope in this time of loss you are comforted in the fact she is in a much better place.
Teddy


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2020)

A great big thank you to all that have replied, it is appreciated so much! I give you all great big likes! 

Thank you
From my whole family


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 3, 2020)

We share a loss.
You lost your mother and I missed the opportunity to get to know her.


----------



## adam15 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss Ryan


----------



## waynl (Apr 5, 2020)

Ryan,
My deepest sympathies my friend. In her being an RN and working in the health care field I'm sure your Mom was a very caring person. The many lives she touched are incalculable. My mother passed six weeks ago after finishing her term as mayor on Dec. 31. I propose a toast to our Moms. (Everyone welcome to join in with their choice of beverage).

My prayers go out to you.
Wayne


----------



## udaman (Apr 5, 2020)

so sorry for your loss
prayers sent
Rob


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you all again for all the support and prayers.  Very much appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss...  Condolences to you and your family...   Dave


----------

